# The Tragic Cross Processing of Walter Underspan



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

Fuji Provia 100f processed c-41

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

11









12









13









14









15









Thanks For Looking.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

There you go again posting those wonderful photographs. I really enjoy this series, wherever it is, but I really hope you explain the title. Great work once again. Very moving images.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Cross Processing is where you use a set of chemicals specific to a certain film developing process on a film type for which they are not intended. Before the days of photoshop, it was sometimes done intentionally to get effects like you see in the photos above.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

WOW I am at a loss for words. I just keep going over and over the shots.....Very Nice indeed.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

The pics look great but I'm glad I didn't live there!
Mike


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very good work once again!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Spectacular as always. Your pictures are so haunting BPitcher. They all speak volumes but for me it is #7 that talks the most. I like the processing, definately adds to the mystique.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks guys! I'm really happy with the way these came out. I think I found a new favorite film too (provia), even if it is 10 bucks a pop.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I have mentioned more than once that your work reminds me of _Session 9_ and that I intended to watch it again after looking at your posts. I have found that hard to do as I remember how disturbing the film can be.

Now you have put me in mind of a different film, _Pulse_, both in the somewhat ominous undertones and the similarities to industrial locations of parts of the film.

Thanks for getting the wheels spinning in my head.


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

Incredible, but I too, would like to know the meaning of the title.
Craig


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow. Wonderful work. It took me awhile to realize that you use film. I guess my mind is so used to seeing digital work. I wonder how many rolls you processed before you came up with the right combination to get the results you have here. They are all fantastic examples of cross processing. I do like some more than others but I ain't saying.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

EGT Limited said:


> Incredible, but I too, would like to know the meaning of the title.
> Craig


Well besides the crossprocessing part. Walter Underspan was a patient at this state hospital. How do I know? I found his name tag still stuck to a bed frame, along with many other patients names on the bed frames around the room. I have a picture of it that I'll post with the other set I shot here.

Thanks for the comments!


----------

